# Bild verkleinern ohne Qualitätsverlust?



## one_o (24. April 2009)

Hallo 

Habe ein Bild 5616px (x) 3744px aus diesen Bild hab ich meinen Kopf und Oberkörper ausgeschnitten dann hab ich nur noch 2274px (x) 2568px das Bild wollte ich dann jetzt verkleinern auf Paßbilder Format also 113px (x) 128px.

Nach dem Drucken des Bildes sieht man dann leider einen sehr starke qualität verlust , kommt einen schlecht komprimierten Flash Film sehr nahe 

Wie kann ich das jetzt verhindern?

mfg.one


----------



## sight011 (24. April 2009)

Eigentlich solltest du das Bild locker mit Strg + T verkleinern können, solang du ein Bild verkleinerst und nicht größer ziehst, müssen ja keine Pixel interpoliert werden.

Als was hast du den ndas Bild anschließend gespeichert? png speichert Bilder ohne sie zu komprimieren - tiff auch wenn ma nes einstellt ...


----------



## one_o (24. April 2009)

Hallo sight011

Genau so kenn ich das auch,in PS sieht auch noch alles supper aus, nur nach dem Drucken sieht es abzulut sch***e aus, bin jetzt auch kein Druck Profi, habe erst seit Dezember einen Drucker und bin hier grad am verzweifeln 

mfg.one


----------



## sight011 (24. April 2009)

Öhm wieviel dpi oder englisch ppi hat denn deine Datei?


----------



## one_o (24. April 2009)

Oh da fragste mich was,wie kann ich das den jetzt nachträglich noch sehen ?


----------



## chmee (24. April 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich, Gib dem Drucker doch die ganze und nicht runterskalierte Bilddatei zu fressen  Veränder' einfach die Bildmaße (ohne Pixelskalierung) bis sie Deinem Wunsch entsprechen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: dpi und ppi sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. dpi heisst auch in Englisch dpi.


----------



## Marschal (24. April 2009)

als du das bild erstellt hast, konntest du die Auflösung und die Farbtiefe einstellen, oder hast du das Bild geöffnet mit REchtsklich->öffnen? Weil dan weis ich leider auf Anhieb nicht, wie man die Auflösung nachschauen kann.

Doch eigentlich spielt das Ganze beim Verkleinern kein Problem dar. Die Qualli kann eigentlich nur besser werden. Wie druckst du den? Ich schätze es liegt an den einstellungen: Papier, Quali (vom Drucker), Druckprogramm, weil du auch mit PS selbst drucken kannst.


----------



## chmee (24. April 2009)

> Format also 113px (x) 128px.


Wenn das am Ende übrig bleibt, dann ist das kein Wunder. Image Resize und alle Häkchen unten wegnehmen, dann nur die Maße unten (cm) auf Wunschgröße bringen - BEVOR Du kleinskalierst.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (24. April 2009)

Oh Pardon, dann wollte ich hier nix falsches sagen, ich dachte es heißt: "punkte pro inch" und "dots per inch"  aber was ist dann der Unterschied?


----------



## Marschal (24. April 2009)

Oh^^ geht mir wie sight, Der unterschied ist, dass du hier eine soo starke skalierung hast, dass auf Pixel verzichtet werden muss und einige zusammengefasst werden müsen, daher kommt der Qualitätsverlust. Hoffe das es verständlich ist.
Zur Lösung des Problems: Chmee's weg bevolgen, einfach du wählst dein Referenzfoto etwas kleiner 1024x178 sind mehr als genug

 mit welcher Cam hast du das übehaupt geknipst, das du so ein reisen Bild hast


----------



## chmee (24. April 2009)

Schaut mal bei Wiki, da ist es recht kurz und anschaulich erklärt : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relative_Auflösung#dpi_und_ppi

Das eine sind die Dots/inch, das andere Pixel/Inch. Auf dem TFT-Schirm kann man sagen dpi=ppi (Röhre wiederum nicht), aber beim Druck muss es dann doch differenziert werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (24. April 2009)

Oh coole Sache Chmee, habe gerade nen Blick über die Wiki Seite geworfen und es sieht so aus wie das Thema was wir diese Woche angeschnitten aber nächste Woche in Fototheorie durchnehmen werden - Sprich wenn ich das lese - kann ich streben ;-]

Dank dir ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende  ich bin raus


----------



## Marschal (25. April 2009)

@ chmee: Ineressantes Thema (also auf Wiki) Hat mich wieder einmal ein Stück mehr belehrt
@ chmee & : Habe deinem Link zur Wlan-Antene auf deiner Signatur gefolgt - coole Sache, Danke^^


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. April 2009)

Hi,



> solang du ein Bild verkleinerst und nicht größer ziehst, müssen ja keine Pixel interpoliert werden.


Interpoliert wird auch beim verkleinern bzw. beim drehen eines Bildes. Immer dann wenn ein Algoithmus aktiv werden muß um die Pixeldarstellung neu zu berechnen wird interpoliert. Heißt also wenn ein Pixel dazu oder abgezogen wird eird auch interpoliert.

Den Unterschied von ppi zu dpi kann man auch damit verdeutlichen das man sagen kann das alle Eingabegeräte mit ppi und alle Ausgabegerät mit dpi arbeiten.
So als Richterklärung läßt sich eigentlich ganz gut damit arbeiten. 

Gruß


----------

